# Ain't It the Truth...



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Joe Smith started the day early having set his alarm clock (MADE IN JAPAN ) for 6am.

While his coffeepot (MADE IN CHINA ) was perking, he shaved with his electric razor (MADE IN HONG KONG ).

He put on a dress shirt (MADE IN SRI LANKA ), designer jeans (MADE IN SINGAPORE ) and tennis shoes (MADE IN KOREA ) 

After cooking his breakfast in his new electric skillet (MADE IN INDIA ) he sat down with his calculator (MADE IN MEXICO ) to see how much he could spend today.

After setting his watch (MADE IN TAIWAN ) to the radio (MADE IN INDIA ) he got in his car (MADE IN GERMANY ) filled it with GAS (from Saudi Arabia ) and continued his search for a good paying AMERICAN JOB.

At the end of yet another discouraging and fruitless day checking his Computer (Made In Malaysia ), Joe decided to relax for a while.

He put on his sandals (MADE IN BRAZIL ) poured himself a glass of wine (MADE IN FRANCE ) and turned on his TV (MADE IN INDONESIA ), and then wondered why he can't find a good paying job in AMERICA ...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I really wish I could laugh at this. I wonder if outsourcing our manufacturing base is ever going to bite us in the butt someday.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'd say it already does bite us.

Imagine how many jobs would be available if we built our own crap! At my job, it's all warehouse/distribution. I wish there were more places around because I'm kind of stuck where I'm at and the pay isn't what I'm worth. If more plants were around (jobs), I could seek a more competitive wage, but I have to scrape by for now since starting over at a new place would be just that...starting over. Maybe I'm just shooting myself down. I dunno.

Stuck. :| 

The ironic thing about my job and its relevance to this post is that we get 99% of our merchandise from China. Most of our workers are from Mexico, too. :lol:  

I think the only American made products we carry are Bic lighters...And some of those are made in France. So sad.

So yeah...Ain't it the truth? It surely is.


----------

